

QOR: First CMS Written in Go - cmod
http://getqor.com

======
enahs-sf
Interesting that they chose to go with GORM for their orm layer. I feel like
there is still no de facto winner in the SQL abstraction space for golang yet.

~~~
jmoiron
Same author as GORM so its to be expected.

------
no1youknowz
Awesome thanks. I will be definitely taking a look!

